# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الله يوفقك من ترفع الموضوع الى الفجر لتذكيييييييييير قياام الليل

## بنت مسندم

ااخيتي اتركي الجهاااز دقااائق وصلي ركعتييييييييييييين وادعي ربك بالحاااح واسأليه من خييييييري الدنيا والآخره 
وفي الصحيحين والسنن وغيرهما عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : { ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر ، فيقول : من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، من يسألني فأعطيه ، من يستغفرني فأغفر له } . زاد ابن ماجه فيه : { حتى يطلع الفجر } فلذلك كانوا يحبون صلاة آخر الليل على أوله ، وفي رواية لمسلم : { أن الله عز وجل يمهل حتى إذا ذهب ثلث الليل الأول نزل إلى السماء الدنيا فيقول : هل من مستغفر ؟ هل من تائب ؟ هل من سائل ؟ هل من داع ؟ حتى ينفجر الفجر } . 

وفي رواية : حتى { إذا مضى شطر الليل أو ثلثاه ، ينزل الله تبارك وتعالى إلى سماء الدنيا فيقول : هل من سائل فيعطى ؟ هل من داع فيستجاب له ؟ هل من مستغفر يغفر له ؟ حتى ينفجر الصبح



دعوتكم لي والى جميع بنات المسلمين بالزواج والذرية الصالحة يارب يارب يارب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## الماركه شما

الحين الساعه 1 ونص ان شاء الله ربي يجيب دعوات كل المسلمين والمسلمات . كل عام وانتم بخير ربي أني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا واللآخره اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي وأعوذ بعظمتك ان أغتال من تحتي..


اللهم أهدي لي زوجي وزده حبا لي وتعلقا بي وثبت قلبه على دينك اللهم اجعله من المتقين ومن المصلين والذاكرين لك في كل وقت وحين وكل أزواج المسلمات.

اللهم احفظ لي عيالي من كل شر وعيال المسلمين واجعلهم ابناء بارين معافين للمتقين امام يارب العالمين.

اللهم أرزق خواتي وأخواني المسلمين والمسلمات ازواج وزوجات صالحات دينات تقيات اللهم امين .

اللهم بارك لنا فيما بقى في شعبان وبلغنا رمضان برضى منك وصحة وسلامه وجميع المسلمين .

اللهم أشفي امي ومرضى المسلمين اللهم امين وصلي الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجميعن والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## Darb alwed

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي 


لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Happy_Me

يزاج الله خير

اللهم أعنا على صيامك وقيامك

----------


## "زوزو1"

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم حمــد3

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## حور العيونـ

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## C . D . F

يزآج الله خييير .. يآرب وفقنآ واصلح امرنآ ..  :Smile:

----------


## روح الماضي @

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هوالحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## ام اغلى ناسي

بارك الله فيج

----------


## ralbadi01

الله أكبر

----------


## omkhalid

الله يعطيك العافية 
ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الظبي السروحي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب

----------


## وام

يزاج الله خير

----------


## omfalah

اللهم ازرقني الشهادة عند الموت واحشرني في زمرة المساكين

----------


## آنسات

الله يبارك فيج ويعطيج خير الدنيا والاخره

----------


## خواطر الانثى

يزااااج الله خير 
الله يسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب

----------


## "زوزو1"

قال الله تعالى: [ وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ * فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [الأنبياء:87-88]

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب

----------


## dream-land

بارك الله فيج
الله يرزقج يارب وجميع بنات المسمين بالزوج والذرية الصالحة

اللهم هب لنا من ازوجنا وذرياتنا قرة اعين واجعلنا للمتقين اماما

----------


## فتاة الغابة

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل التقي النقي وجميع بنات المسلمين

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي الله تعالى الاجر والثواب

----------


## حُرّة

رفع ^^

----------


## نوريهـ

جزاج الله الفردووس !!
والله يرزقج ان شاء الله بالزوج الصالح ويفرح قلبج اللهم امين!!

----------


## حُرّة

رفـــــــــــــع

----------


## الصمت الدقين

يزاج الله خير 
الله يوفقج دنيآآواخره

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## مشآعر حسآسه

يزآج الله خير 
سبحآن الله وبحمده

----------


## Σiśś..Šтчlέ

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحه يــآأرب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

للرفع

----------


## سيدة مكة

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ضرسانه

upppp

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## *مهرة*

ااخيتي اتركي الجهاااز دقااائق وصلي ركعتييييييييييييين وادعي ربك بالحاااح واسأليه من خييييييري الدنيا والآخره 
وفي الصحيحين والسنن وغيرهما عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : { ينزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر ، فيقول : من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، من يسألني فأعطيه ، من يستغفرني فأغفر له } . زاد ابن ماجه فيه : { حتى يطلع الفجر } فلذلك كانوا يحبون صلاة آخر الليل على أوله ، وفي رواية لمسلم : { أن الله عز وجل يمهل حتى إذا ذهب ثلث الليل الأول نزل إلى السماء الدنيا فيقول : هل من مستغفر ؟ هل من تائب ؟ هل من سائل ؟ هل من داع ؟ حتى ينفجر الفجر } . 

وفي رواية : حتى { إذا مضى شطر الليل أو ثلثاه ، ينزل الله تبارك وتعالى إلى سماء الدنيا فيقول : هل من سائل فيعطى ؟ هل من داع فيستجاب له ؟ هل من مستغفر يغفر له ؟ حتى ينفجر الصبح



دعوتكم لي والى جميع بنات المسلمين بالزواج والذرية الصالحة يارب يارب يارب




الله يجزانا وياكم الجنه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ح ـوؤور

فوق و ربي يجزييييج كل خير يآ رب . .

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## ss91

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي 


لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## $العاش$

للرفع الله يجزاكن خير

----------


## الذهب الاحمر

اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك و بطاعتك عن معصيتك و بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## ام ريماني

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## مظااوي

يزاج الله خير 

والله يحقق الي ف بالج

----------


## سيدة مكة

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله

----------


## @المجرمة@

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## سبحآن الله

جزآج الله آلف خيــر..

----------


## high heel

برفعلج الموضوع بشرط ^_*
انج تدعيلي بالحمل عاجل غير آجل

----------


## محبة الإسلام

جزاك الله خير

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

جزاكي الله تعالى انتي والاخوات كل خير وبارك الله فيكي

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ... 

بارك الله فيكم على المرور

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي اللله تعالى انتي والأخوات كل خير امين يارب العالمين

----------


## ام الصيصان

> الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## الدنيا كلها

جزززززززززززاج الله خير ^_^

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

----------


## amira.ar

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## huda2011

موفقة انشاء الله .

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## عيون الغلآ

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ريـــــــم

*يزاج الله خير 


اللهم إنا نسألك رحمتك ومغفرتك والعتق من النار .. آمين يا رب العالمين ،*

----------


## مروى24

يزاااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
واسال الله العظيم الكريم الرزاق ان يرزقنا جميعا بالازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير آجل ويفرج كروبنا في القريب العاجل برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين نستغيث
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## عاشقة السعدي

للرفع


اللهم سخر لي زوجي..

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## عروسة2011

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم أمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

----------


## أم يمن

اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي . اللهم استر عوراتي , وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي , وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي , وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي .

اللهم عافني في بدني اللهم عافني في سمعي , اللهم عافني في بصري . لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من اللهم اهدني لأحسن الأعمال والأخلاق لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا أنت . . واصرف عني سيئها لا يصرف عني سيئها إلا أنت .

اللهم أصلح لي ديني , ووسع لي في داري وبارك لي في رزقي .

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من القسوة والغفلة والذلة والمسكنة وأعوذ بك من الكفر والفسوق والشقاق والسمعة والرياء . وأعوذ بك من الصمم والبكم والجذام وسيئ الأسقام .

اللهم آت نفسي تقواها , وزكها , أنت خير من زكاها , أنت وليها ومولاها .

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع , وقلب لا يخشع , ونفس لا تشبع , ودعوة لا يستجاب لها .

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت , ومن شر ما لم أعمل , وأعوذ بك من شر ما علمت , ومن شر ما لم أعلم .
الكفر والفقر ومن عذاب القبر , لا إله إلا أنت 
اللهم إنك تسمع كلامي , وترى مكاني وتعلم سري وعلانيتي , ولا يخفى عليك شيء من أمري وأنا البائس الفقير , والمستغيث المستجير , والوجل المشفق المقر المعترف إليك بذنبه أسألك مسألة المسكين , وأبتهل إليك ابتهال المذنب الذليل , وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير , دعاء من خضعت لك رقبته , وذل لك جسمه , ورغم لك أنفه .

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## سامبا سامبا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الدنيا كلها

جزاج الله خير حبيبتي كثري من هالمواضيع الحلوووة الي تشجع ^_^ والي فيها الفايده

----------


## Xx5walixX

upppppppppppppp 
للرفع 
بنات أدعو لي بالشفاء العاجل

----------


## QBEELYA 6R

ياااااا رب رضاك والجنة ؛]

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب لـآ تحرمني ولـآ تحرم جمييع آلمسلميييين من لذة أستجآبتك آلعآجلهـ لدعوآتنهـ يآ رب . .

----------


## سما غزة

يآ رب لـآ تحرمني ولـآ تحرم جمييع آلمسلميييين من لذة أستجآبتك آلعآجلهـ لدعوآتنهـ يآ رب . .
فيارب ارزقني انا وزوجي وكل المسلمين
اللهم لا تجعلني بحاجة خلقك
اللهم انت الرازق الوهاب 
يا كريم يارحيم
ارحمني بفضل هذا الشهر الكريم
يارب

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

يزاج الله خير

اللهم أعنا على صيامك وقيامك

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

اللهم أعنا على صيامك وقيامك

----------


## الريح الرحالة

سبحان الله وبحمدهـ .. سبحان الله العظيم 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

اللهم أعنا على صيامك وقيامك

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يحفظكي يارب العالمين

----------


## $ظي$

اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 

يارب يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك 

اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة 

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة 

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عني يارب 

وجزاك الله خيرا وبميزان حسناتج 

دمتي بود

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## تولنا يارب.

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

رفع الله تعالى قدرك وبارك الله فيكي

----------


## scientific

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## سـعــوديــه

فعلا صلاة الليل أجرها عظيم وفيها الله يستجيب الدعاء بأذن الله
اللهم اغفر لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورد الجنه

للرفع

----------


## بسمة وفاء

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب لـآ تحرمني ولـآ تحرم جمييع آلمسلميييين من لذة أستجآبتك آلعآجلهـ لدعوآتنهـ يآ رب . .

----------


## el_k7eela

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

للرفع والتذكيييييير

----------


## أم ماهر

كلمتان خفيفتان ع اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## لطّــوف

اللهم اجمعنا في ظل عرشك امييييييين 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

اللهم نسألك أن تعتق رقابنا من النار ..

----------


## lona rosa

اللهم انك عفوُ كريمُ تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب لـآ تحرمني ولـآ تحرم جمييع آلمسلميييين من لذة أستجآبتك آلعآجلهـ لدعوآتنهـ يآ رب . .

آللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فأعفو عنآ . .

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير .. والله يوفقج اختي ويرزقج اللي تمنينه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أم ماهر

اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## Eng.Asma

الله يرزق كل وحده فيينا ضعف اللي تتمناه  :Smile:

----------


## لك غلاي

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنااا 
ياااااااارب

----------


## ورد الجنه

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا يارب ^^

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *مهرة*

الله يجزاج كل خير اختي

اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا

اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وقيامها واجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين التائبين الفائزين بجنتك يارب العالمين

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورد الجنه

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا يارب ^^

----------


## عمودية دبي

اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا
جزاج الله خير
اللهم اني اسألك في هذي الليلة المباركة ان تكتبني ووالدي واخواني واخواتي و اهلي وجميع من عتقاء شهر رمضان اللهم آمين اللهم امين
اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنباً الا غفرته ولا عيباً الا سترته ولا هماً الا فرجته 
ولا ديناً الاقضيته ولا حاجة هي لك رضا ولنا صلاح الا قضيتها يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## همسِـ آلمطر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنوته ستآيل

اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا

يارب يوفقيني ويوفق جميع المسلمين 

ويرزقني ويرزقج الزوج الصالح ولجميع المسلمات يارب

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الفدعانية

للرفع

----------


## بسمة وفاء

اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا

يارب يوفقيني ويوفق جميع المسلمين 

ويرزقني ويرزقج الزوج الصالح ولجميع المسلمات يارب

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين~
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

بارك الله فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الورد1988

اللهم رزقني ورزق جميع بنات المسلمين بزوج صالح عاجلا" غير تجلا" بفضلك ورحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم أمين
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وأرزقنا قيامها على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا اللهم أعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده اللهم اعتق رقابنا من النار آآآآآآمين يا رب ...


جزاكِم الله الجنة على المرور
دمتم برعاية الرحمن

----------


## بنت مسندم

لا اله الا الله~

لا اله الا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## ســديم

تقبل الله صيــامكــم 

و الله نسئل أن يكون ختم لنا رمضان بالقبول 

يآآآآآآه سبحان الله الشهر مر بغمضة عين 

يلا بنــات الحمد لله أن رب الشهور موجود دوم معانـا

----------


## ..مارينا..

سبحان الله وبحمده ........سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## defa_alko0on

جزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Ms.Maitha

اب 

اللهم اغفر لي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات في كل مكان

----------


## optmistic_lady

اب 

اللهم اغفر لي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات في كل مكان

----------


## صدى الأم

سبحان الله

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم امين~
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم امين~
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم امين~
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

----------


## راحه البال ~

يزاج الله كل خير ويوفقج يارب
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## همس البحوور



----------


## ظبية النت

سبحان الله وبحمده **** سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الدرر

زاج الله الف خير اختي

وفقك الله

للرفع

----------


## fyonkh

اللهم إرزقني نجاحا تدمع عينا والدتي فرحآ به ..
اللهم إرزقني نسبة فوق ال 95% ووفقني وسهل لي ماتعسر وجميع طالبات الثانويه العامه
كل من قرأ ردي محتاايه لدعوتكم لا تحرموني منها 
راعية الموضوع عسى الله يوفقج ييزاج الله خير

----------


## سموره 28

سبحان الله والحمدلله و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر ..
موضوع جميل و فضل الذكر و الإستغفار كبير ..
جزاكم الله خيرآ للتذكره ..

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ســديم

قيــام الليل 

تضرعوا و ابتهلوا وادعوا فنحن في الثلث الأخير من الليل

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم لـآ تحرمني ولـآ تحرم المسلمين من أستجآبتك لدعوآتنهـ آلعآجلهـ يآ رب آلعآلمين . .

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم امين~
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## Mall.08

استغفر الله العظيم ...

يا رب .. يا صمد ..
أسألك باسمك الأعظم أن تيسر أمري وتفرج همي وتقضي حاجتي
أسألك أن تقول لما أدعوك به في جوفي كن فيكون

يا ذا الجلال والإكرام

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم امين~
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

جزاكم الله الجنة على المرور

----------


## ojl_w

يزاج الله خير ~
للرفع

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

اللهم امين~
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

واللهم بارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابرهيم أنك حميد مجيد الدعاء

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ~~

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولاخواني ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموت ...

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب إنك إذآ قلت للشي كن فيكون فيكون فقلت لدعوآتنهـ كن فيكون يآ رب .. ~

----------


## حسرة

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## malakmaroc

من الأذكار اليومية: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ..(مائة مرة)

----------


## mzajeah

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## منصوريه800

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فاقدة غاليها

يارب ارحمنا واغفرلنا وارحم امواتنا يارب العالمين’’’يزاج الله خير الغاليه وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## نور زوجها

*أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه*

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله~

سبحان الله

----------


## يالله أحبك

يارب ارحمنا واغفرلنا وارحم امواتنا يارب العالمين’’
جزاكي الله خيرا اختى وجعلة الله بميزان حسناتك

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_استغفر الله العلى العظيم واتوب اليه_

----------


## وام

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## ريتااااال

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## روز احمر

مشكووره الغاليه موضوع مفييييييييد و حلوو حبيبتي ... 

يزااج الله خير .. 

يا رب ان شاء الله ان الله يرزق كل البنات بالزووج الصاالح .. اللي يتمننه .!... قووولو أآآآآآميييييييييين .. 

 :Smile:

----------


## فطيمة

اللهم اسعد قلوبنا بنوزك وحبك يارب

----------


## صوت الشعب

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## shyo0o5yha

Up Up Up

----------


## mzajeah

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## MiSs waT EveR

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## bentlablad

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## سامبا سامبا

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أرض الشموخ

جزاك الله خير وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنبا عظيم...

----------


## scientific

االلهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## أم رفيعة

لا االه الا الله

----------


## AZYA

جزاك الله خير أختي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## سامبا سامبا

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عيونad

ربي ييسر لي ولكم 

وربي يسعدج حبيبتي


ان شاءالله اصلي قبل ماانام

----------


## صوت الشعب

تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post35354480
تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
[url]http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327[/url

----------


## الدلع بدمي

للرفع .....

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ ربي إنك إذآ قلت للشي كن فيكون فيكون فقل لدعوآتي ودعوآت آلمسليمن كن فيكون يآ رب . .

----------


## وجدان الفجر

جزاج اله خير.

----------


## جنة77

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

مشكوره اختي على التذكير الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويكتبلج الزوج الصالح امين

----------


## قوافي الام

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي 


لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إله إلـآ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من آلظآلمين . .

----------


## جنة77

الله أكبر ..لا اله الا الله..سبحان الله وبحمده..الحمدالله..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..

----------


## $asamy$

للرفع

----------


## عذاابي

يزاااج الله الف خير بنت مسندم وفي ميزان حسناتج والله يغفر لج ويرزقج بزوووج صالح ولجميع بنات المسلمين

----------


## شوووشووو دلع

اللهم اعنا على اداء قيام الليل 

نحن وايكم وجميع المسلمين 


(قيام الليل والالحاح في الدعاء عجب العجاااااب والنتيجه فعالة مع جميع من جربن 


للرفع

----------


## #مياسه#

جزاك الله خير

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## نظر عينه

اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بِمَا علّمتنا وزدنا علْمًا يا رب العالمين

----------


## قلبي عذبهم

اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بِمَا علّمتنا وزدنا علْمًا يا رب العالمين

----------


## ميـــااري

بارك الله فيج حبيبتي 
مشكووره 
 :Smile:

----------


## راحه البال ~

اب 
اب

----------


## الدنيا حلم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## عذاابي

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ،، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## ام جيهان

الله يرزقك الخير عنا يارب 
انا بروح اصلى وادعل وما بنساكى الله يرزقك الزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## الشوق للجنه

احب كل المواضيع الي تتعلق بديني تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييين ع الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجزاكي الله خييييير تقبلي مروري

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله~~

----------


## ظبية النت

لا اله الا الله~~

محمد رسول الله 

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مون لايت

أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله

أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله




أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله

أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله
أستغفر الله

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## *عواش*

هلا بببنت عمييي ^ ^

ياربت ثبني على قيام الليل

عندي سؤال صغيرون


لو اي اصلي قيام اللليل لازم ارقد ولا عادي اكون سهرانه ؟؟؟!!!


ومتى ساع جم ثلث الليل

----------


## *ام حمودي*

اسغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنين2010

جزاج الله خير والله يسعدك في الدارين

----------


## أم فلونه

يارب يارب يارب عزيزتي

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## جنة77

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إلهـ إلـآ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من آلظآلمين . .~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إله إلـآ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظآلمين

----------


## MiSs MiMi

لا حولة ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## مشآعر حسآسه

هو يكون بعد صلاة العشا لين قبل صلاة الفجر 
آآب

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## mzajeah

اللهم استرني يالله ....

اللهم حقق حلمي انك قادر على كل شي ,,, لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. استغفر الله

----------


## scientific

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أم رفيعة

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي ارزقنا قلبا مبصرا* *
*




* اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بِمَا علّمتنا وزدنا علْمًا يا رب العالمين*

----------


## @مبدعه@



----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي الله تعالى انتي والاخوات كل اجر وخير امين يارب العالمين

----------


## نقنوقة

(( أيها الناس ، أفشوا السلام ، وأطعموا الطعام ، وصلوا والناس نيام ، تدخلوا الجنة بسلام )) [ الترمذي ]

----------


## سيدة مكة

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## نور 2006

يا رب يا رب يا رب من لنا سواك الى من تكلنا 
لا اله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
اللهم انصر الاسلام و المسلمين يا رب اجب دعوة المضطر فليس لنا الاك

----------


## دودوالحلوة

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له .. له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## أم حمــد3

*لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له .. له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير*

----------


## malakmaroc

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له .. له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## مناتي حياتي

يارب انش ادعولي اني انش يارب ...

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب إنك إذآ قلت للشي كن فيكون فيكون فقل لدعوآتي ودعوآت المسلمين كن فيكون يآاااارب

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب إنك إذآ قلت للشي كن فيكون فيكون فقل لدعوآتي ودعوآت المسلمين كن فيكون يآاااارب

----------


## سيدة مكة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إله إلـآ آلله . .ْ

----------


## نفالي

جزيتي اختي خيرا كثيرا

----------


## أم فلونه

جزاج الله الف خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## أم ماثي

الله يوفق الجميييييييييع

----------


## تولنا يارب.

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
ربنا يحفظكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## lonely4ever

فميزان حسناتج

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## malakmaroc

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## جنة77

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فأعفوآ عنآ يآااااا رب . .

----------


## كام

يزاج الله خيير

----------


## شانيل82

رفع 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله ~

----------


## $ عفاري $

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ريـــــــم

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْهُدَى وَالتُّقَى وَالْعَفَافَ وَالْغِنَى*

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## روز2012

*استغفر الله واتوب علية*

----------


## روز2012

*استغفر الله واتوب الية*

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إله إلـآ آلله وحدهـ لـآ شريك لهـ ، لهـ آلملك ولهـ آلحمد وهو على كل شي قدير ..~

----------


## اليدايل

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## بروستيجي دلع

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي الله تعالى الاجر والثواب

----------


## أم سارونه~~

الله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## عطر...

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## ارزان

جزاكي الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إله إلـآ أنت سبحآنك إني كنت من آلظآلمين . .~

----------


## bntuae1

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي 


لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

*

*

اب

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

الله اكبر 

الله اكبر لا اله الا الله

----------


## remalfala39

جزاج الله خير

ويكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ماما امولة

لا اله الا الله

----------


## حلوه مرت

جزيتي خيرا اختي بارك الله فيج

----------


## جنة77

أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلاّ هُوَ الْحَيَّ الْقَيُّومَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ، غُفِرَت ذُنُوبُهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ فَرَّ مِنَ الزَّحْفِ

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع..

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن آلخآتمهـ . .~

----------


## انسه اسيل

الله يهدينا يارب ... استغفرالله واتوب اليه

----------


## *عواش*

ساعه 3 ونص 

هالووووقت الدعاء مستجاااب

والله يحقق اللي نباه ويغفر لنااا

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

لـآ إله إلـآ أنت سبحآنك إني كنت من آلظآلمين . .

----------


## الهوجسية

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله .

----------


## فجر الغلا

جزاك المولى خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك يااخيتي

----------


## M_N

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عطر...

يزاج الله خير الدنيا والاخرة
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم واتوب إليه
ربي اغفر لي وللمسلمين الاحياء منهم والاموات برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## *عذبةالروح*

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## سيدة مكة

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## جنة77

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## جنة77

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## صدى الأم

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر..

----------


## ضرسانه

موضوع رائع

----------


## جنة77

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## جنة77

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## وردة ساطعه

الله يرزقك الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحه اللهم آمين
انت وكل المسلمات واختي 
ويرزقني الذرية الصالحه انا وكل المتأخرات 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

ربي يجازيج كل خير حبيبتي
ويستجيب لدعواتج ودعواتنا عااجلا غير آآآجلاااااا
دمتي بخييير وسعاده

----------


## يالله أحبك

جزيت خيرا بوركت وبارك الله فيك..~
للرفع...~!

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن آلخآتمهـ . .~

----------


## جنة77

جزاك الله الجنة ~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن آلخآتمهـ . .~

----------


## ~شوق~

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## جنة77

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## اميرة فؤاده

uppppppppp

----------


## ح ـوؤور

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يحفظكي انتي والاخوات ويرضى عليكم امين يارب العالمين.

----------


## omfalah

اللهم ازرقني الشهادة عند الموت واحشرني في زمرة المساكين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 


جزاكم الله الجنة 
حفظكم الرحمن

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

ربِّ امنحني فرحًا كبيرًا يسعنيّ
ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًاربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا رحبًا
لا يضيق فيه صَدري ~
　
ربّ أنتَ القريب , و الصاحب ..
أنتَ المُجيب , و السَامع ..
ف آرحَم ضَعفي يّ الله
ۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ

----------


## x.maitha.x

أب
اب

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

> ربي يجازيج كل خير حبيبتي
> ويستجيب لدعواتج ودعواتنا عااجلا غير آآآجلاااااا
> دمتي بخييير وسعاده

----------


## بحور القوافي

مشكوة موضوعج جدا رائع

----------


## شيخه29

up----up-----up

----------


## بشــائر الخير

جزاكم الله الجنة ~~

حفظكم الرحمنْْْ

----------


## وردة 2011

up

up

up

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## ريتاج الروح

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## شموخ العفه

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## الدنيا كلها

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

الله كل من ترفع الموضوع فرج همها وارح بالها واسعد قلبها وارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب اللهم اممممممممين

----------


## m!ss_5wally

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

رب ادخلنى مدخل صدق واخرجنى مخرج صدق واجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا

----------


## ليلتـي

اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، و رزقاً طيباً، و عملاً متقبلاً

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## بنين2010

الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل
وبارك الله فيج 
ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## ليندااااا

لا اله الا الله 
الحمد لله

----------


## الصمت الدقين

يزآآج الله خيير

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

لا حووول ولا قوه الا بالله

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لأن ( الله ربي )
سأبحر في أُمنياتي .. سأزيدُ رغباتي !

سَأطمع في دُعائي أكثر ..
لأن الله رَبي !
... ... سأطرُق البابَ وإن طال الفَتح `
سأنطَرِحُ على الأعتاب وإن امتدّ الزمان ،

فحتماً ولابُد ; سأبكي فرحاً يوماً
من دَهشتي بالعطاء .. / لأنه ” آلله

----------


## قلبي صامت

((لا إله إلا الله وحد لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير))

----------


## الدنيا كلها

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## ذكرى.

الله يجزآآآك الجنه
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبآدتك

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين~~~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن آلخآتمهـ ..~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الـلـهـمَّ ثـبّـتْ قَــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يــومَ تُــرفَــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله~~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله اكبر ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~

وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله~~

----------


## يالله أحبك

لا الة الا الله محمد رسول الله..~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله~~~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

█▓░ قيام الليل ░▓█

 █▓░ صلاة الفجر ░▓█ ‏

█▓░ الصدقه ░▓█

█▓░ يوم القيامه ░▓█

█▓░ صلاة الضحى ░▓█

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## الدنيا كلها

الله اكبر

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sms11

قيام الليل ينير ظلمات القبور اللهم اجعلنا صوامين قوامين مسبحين وشاكرين لاوامرك طائعين اللهم اميييين

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسسن آلخآتمهـ . .

----------


## الربيع العربي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## قلبي صامت

أستغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه

----------


## شانيل82

جزاك الله خير

----------


## { رونق دبـي }

الله يرزقنا استجابة دعواتنا في هالساعات المباركة يا رب

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


جزاكم الله الجنة~~~~~~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن الخآتمهـ . .

----------


## يالله أحبك

اللهم اسالك حسن الخاتمة ...~

----------


## { رونق دبـي }

رب اغفـر لنا واعف عنـا

دعواتكم لنـا خواتي

----------


## بسكوته11

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن الخآتمه

----------


## h.humaid

سبحــــــــــــــــــــــآآآن الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة يارب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

|[ ساعــــة استجــــابة ]|

عَنْ جَابِرْ بْنُ عَبْدِاللّه -رَضِيَ اللّه عَنْهُمَا- قَالْ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّه -صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمْ-:
... «يَوْمُ الجُمُعة اثِنْتَا عَشْرَةَ سَاعَةً، لاَ يُوجَد فِيهَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ يَسْأَلُ الله شَيْئاً إِلاَّ آتَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا آخِرَ سَاعَةٍ بَعْدَ العَصْر».

(رواه أبو داود والنســائي)
[صَحّحـــــه الألبـــــاني]

----------


## غالي حبي

الله يرحمنا برحمته ان شاء الله

----------


## مروى24

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

'ربــيّ♥ .. آجعَل يومّي آفضُلْ مِن آمسَسيّ ۈ غديّ آفضلَ مِنّ يوٌۆمي ۈلآ ٺحْرمنيَ سعَآدةً حُلمْ آنتظٌرت ٺحقَيقہٌ

----------


## بشــائر الخير

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله ~~

لا اله الا الله ~~~لا اله الا الله~~

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يكتب ك الاجر انتي والاخوات

----------


## لك الحمد يارب

الصلاة الصلاة بارك الله في الاخوات

----------


## #مياسه#

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الدنيا كلها

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## اموره دبي

سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

ياذا الوجه الاكرم والاسم الاعظم والعطيه الجزلى حقق لي مااتمنى وافتح علي ابواب رزقك وارحمني برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين يا قادر على كل شي يا من امره بين الكاف والنون واذا اراد شئ فانه يقول له كن فيكون 

وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد صلوت الله وسلامه عليه .......

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أشهد ا ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله

----------


## اموره دبي

سبحان الله والحمداله ولا اله الا الله والله واكبر


اللهم اغفر للمؤمين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلما ت الاحياء منهم والاموات

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبيا محمد صلوت الله وسلامه عليه ....

ربي اغفر لي

----------


## MAJIDA

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اج
الله خير

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أستغفر الله ..........

----------


## يالله أحبك

أشهد ان لاالة الا الله وانا محمد رسول الله..~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم~~~~~~~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

> سبحان الله والحمداله ولا اله الا الله والله واكبر
> 
> 
> اللهم اغفر للمؤمين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلما ت الاحياء منهم والاموات
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبيا محمد صلوت الله وسلامه عليه ....
> 
> ربي اغفر لي


آميييين يارب

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي الله تعالى الاجر والثواب انتي والاخوات

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهُمَ امـسَـــــــــح عــنـا أوجــاعنــــــــا و نَــوّر
ظُـلمـــــــات ليــالــــــينـا .. اللهــمَ إسقنـــــــا فَرحــاً
و إرزقنـــــــــا مِــن كُــل مَــداخــــــــل الخَيــــــــر ..♥
اللــــهـــــم حقــــــــق أمــانينــــــــا وَ فــــــــرجّ
هــــــــم كُــل مَهــمــــــــوم فينـــــــا يَــــــــــا رب يَا كريـــــم
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهـم اجعلنـا ممّـن قبضـتَ أرواحهم و أنـتَ راض ٍ عنهـم

و ممّـن تفُـوح ُ رائـحـة المسك منهــم

و تشهد ( أصابـعهم ) بـالشهادة قبل الموت

----------


## بنين2010

:Rasool1:

----------


## لؤؤلؤلؤ

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم زمرده

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## اموره دبي

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## ~بنت الخليج~

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من قال أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه، غفر له وإن كان فر من الزحف.
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته..
عن سعد بن أبي وقاص: { أنه دخل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأة وبين يديها نوى أو حصى تسبح به، فقال: أخبرك بما هو أيسر عليك من هذا أو أفضل. سبحان الله عدد ما خلق في السماء، وسبحان الله عدد ما خلق في الأرض، وسبحان الله عدد ما بين ذلك، وسبحان الله عدد ما هو خالق، والله أكبر مثل ذلك، والحمد لله مثل ذلك، ولا إله إلا الله مثل ذلك، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله مثل ذلك }. 


يزاج الله خير وبورك طرحك ..موفقة

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سامبا سامبا

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدج في الدنيا والاخره

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدج في الدنيا والاخره

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدج في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## naggwa

يارب اداوم على قيام الليل 
انا وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات
قولوا اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آميييين يآ رب . .~

آللهم أجعل همي الـأخرهـ . .~

----------


## أم حصة 200

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

*

----------


## Mooozi

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## أم زمرده

سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

يارب اروم انش و اصلي 

صار لي فتره اجاهد عشان اقوم بس ما فيه فايده

----------


## أنـــآ السمآ

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكِ الله خيرا

----------


## اموره دبي

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


يارحيم ارحمني يارزاق ارزقني ياساتر استرني فالدنيا والاخره

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

> لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
> 
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
> 
> سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
> يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
> 
> 
> يارحيم ارحمني يارزاق ارزقني ياساتر استرني فالدنيا والاخره


آمييييييين يا رب

----------


## أم زمرده

جزاكي ربي الجنه

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم أجعل همي الـأخرهـ ، ، آللهم أجعل همي الـأخره ، ، آللهم أجعل همي الـأخرهـ . .~

----------


## حور العيونـ

آمين ياربي ،، في ميزان حسناتج ختيه  :Smile:

----------


## أم زمرده

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

صلى الله عليه وسلم

سبحان الله والحمدالله والله اكبر

----------


## جنة77

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~

----------


## أم شوأأخي

اللهم اعنا على طاعتك

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## جنة77

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~

----------


## وجدان الفجر

جزاج الله خير, اللهم ارزقنا قيام الليل.

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ضرسانه

uppppp

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

استغفر الله

----------


## noona22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم اغفر لي وتب علي ياغفار
اللهم ارحمني برحمتك الواسعه يارحيم

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
ربي حققلي مااتمنى ياقادر على شي .... حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ذوق المشاعر

لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Em Wesam

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## ام نوال2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


في موازين حسناتك اختي

----------


## جنة77

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم~~

----------


## قلبي صامت

لا إلا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## اموره دبي

لا إلا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

اللهم اغفر لي وتب علي ياغفار
اللهم ارحمني برحمتك الواسعه يارحيم

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
ربي حققلي مااتمنى ياقادر على شي .... حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## glbe

يارب اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك

للرفع..~

----------


## مس بنوتة

سبحان الله عدد ماكان وعدد مايكون
وعدد الحركات والسكون .. 

لاتنسووووون تصلون ركعتين ^^

----------


## دهن العووووود

يارب اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك

للرفع..~

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم اغفر لي وتب علي ياغفار
اللهم ارحمني برحمتك الواسعه يارحيم

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
ربي حققلي مااتمنى ياقادر على كل شي .... حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ...

----------


## الدلع بدمي

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

للرفع ...

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## وجدان الفجر

اللهم أرزقنا قيام الليل والتلذذ بمناجاتك والفوز بعفوك ومغفرتك

----------


## بشــائر الخير

اللهم أمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

رب اغفر لي

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

اللهم كفاني عزًا أن تكون لي ربًا وكفاني فخرًا أن اكون لك عبدًا أنت لي كما أحب فوفقني إلى ما تحب

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من االظالمين~~
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من االظالمين~~
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من االظالمين~~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

حِينْ تَضيق/ بِكُمْ ﻵ تبگو َ .. { بَل إسجُدوا } ♥  :Smile:  !

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## أم خلــودي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أم خلــودي

اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أسْلَمْتُ، وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ، وَإِلَيْكَ أنَبْتُ، وَبِكَ خاصَمْتُ؛ اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَعُوْذُ بِعِزَّتِكَ لا إِلهَ إِلاَّ أنْتَ أنْ تُضِلَّني، أنْتَ الحَيُّ الَّذي لاَ يَموتُ وَالجِنُّ والإِنْسُ يَمُوتُونَ.

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## دودوالحلوة

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up
up up
up up

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~~

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## munamoor

ربي أني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا واللآخره اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي وأعوذ بعظمتك ان أغتال من تحتي..


اللهم أهدي لي زوجي وزده حبا لي وتعلقا بي وثبت قلبه على دينك اللهم اجعله من المتقين ومن المصلين والذاكرين لك في كل وقت وحين وكل أزواج المسلمات.

اللهم احفظ لي عيالي من كل شر وعيال المسلمين واجعلهم ابناء بارين معافين للمتقين امام يارب العالمين.

اللهم أرزق خواتي وأخواني المسلمين والمسلمات ازواج وزوجات صالحات 

اللهم أشفي امي ومرضى المسلمين اللهم امين وصلي الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجميعن والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## munamoor

ربي أني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا واللآخره اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي وأعوذ بعظمتك ان أغتال من تحتي..


اللهم أهدي لي زوجي وزده حبا لي وتعلقا بي وثبت قلبه على دينك اللهم اجعله من المتقين ومن المصلين والذاكرين لك في كل وقت وحين وكل أزواج المسلمات.

اللهم احفظ لي عيالي من كل شر وعيال المسلمين واجعلهم ابناء بارين معافين للمتقين امام يارب العالمين.

اللهم أرزق خواتي وأخواني المسلمين والمسلمات ازواج وزوجات صالحات دينات تقيات اللهم امين .

اللهم أشفي امي ومرضى المسلمين اللهم امين وصلي الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## munamoor

ربي أني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا واللآخره اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي وأعوذ بعظمتك ان أغتال من تحتي..


اللهم أهدي لي زوجي وزده حبا لي وتعلقا بي وثبت قلبه على دينك اللهم اجعله من المتقين ومن المصلين والذاكرين لك في كل وقت وحين وكل أزواج المسلمات.

اللهم احفظ لي عيالي من كل شر وعيال المسلمين واجعلهم ابناء بارين معافين للمتقين امام يارب العالمين.

اللهم أرزق خواتي وأخواني المسلمين والمسلمات ازواج وزوجات صالحات دينات تقيات اللهم امين .

اللهم أشفي امي ومرضى المسلمين اللهم امين وصلي الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يتقبل منكن اخواتي انه سميع الدعاء

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سامبا سامبا

لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم آآآآآآآمين

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

اللهم اغفر لنا ما تقدم من ذنبنا وما تأخر 
اللهم ارحمني وارحم امة سيدنا محمد رحمة عامة واغفر لي ولامة سيدنا محمد مغفرة عامة ،، رب اغفر وارحم وانت ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ورشانة

استغفرالله العظيم وأتوب إليك
استغفرالله العظيم وأتوب إليك

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## اموره دبي

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ......

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

----------


## عكس قانونهـ

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## MAJIDA

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي
فـ ميزان حسـناتج حبيبتي

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## أم زمرده

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نهوره

سبحان الله وبحمده ......سبحان الله الغظيم

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم أجعل همي ألـأخرهـ ، ، آللهم أجعل همي الـأهرهـ ، ، آللهم أجعل همي الـأخرهـ . .~

----------


## سامبا سامبا

سبحان الله وبحمده ,سبحان الله العظيم..

----------


## تولنا يارب.

{الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ}

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير انتي والاخوات

----------


## بنت العديد

سبحان الله وبحمدهـ .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسن آلخآتمهـ . .

----------


## وجدان الفجر

اللهم إرزقنا قيام الليل ورضى عنا .

----------


## جنة77

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

سبحان الله وبحمده ~

بارك الله فييج

----------


## elmeem1

تذكير 

قيام الليل لا تنسوو

----------


## جنة77

اللهم اغفر لوالدتي وواغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات "" اللهم آمين ""

----------


## جنة77

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الدنيا كلها

الله اكبر

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

اللهم اغفر لوالدتي وواغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات "" اللهم آمين ""

----------


## قلبي صامت

أستغفر الله العظيم و اتوب إليه

----------


## MAJIDA

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آلسلـآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . .

يآ رب إنك إذآ قلت للشي كن فيكون فيكووون فقل لدعواتي و دعوات المسلمين كن 

فيكووون (F) . .

----------


## جنة77

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## قارورة العسل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## MiSs MiMi

يزاج الله كل خير
للرفع

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يزقكي ويرزقك الاخوات الاجر والثواب

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## h.humaid

يزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم~

----------


## سامبا سامبا

الله أكبـــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك

يارب فرج همووووومنا يارب

----------


## ام البلاد

يزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## نهوره

أستغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنت كشيش

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله~~

لا اله الا الله

لا اله الا الله

لا اله الا الله
لا اله الا الله

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

للــــــــرفع

الله يوفقج ويسعد قلبج وحيااتج في الداارين
ويرزقج الزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله~~

لا اله الا الله

لا اله الا الله

لا اله الا الله
لا اله الا الله

----------


## صوت الشعب

جــــديــــد مواضـــيـــعــي

كتاب الابتهاج شخصي وعالجي العين المس السحر بثلاث ايام مجرب 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015523

موقع الفتوى اسرع بحث لفتواج فالنت الفتوى بضغطة زر 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015520

جدول الشفاء باذن الله للعين والمس 
http://www.gulfup.com/X6j1k1g6vvnk3



تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=995102

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327


احبكن في الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله..........

----------


## لك الحمد يارب

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## munamoor

*يا رب أني أدعوك ان تغفر لنا جميعا نحن أمة محمد 
دو تحرمنا و ترزقنا الجنة 

يارب ازرق كل محرم الذرية الصالحة 

امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله

جزاكم الله الجنة

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب مآلنآ سوآااك لـآ تحرمنآ من لذهـ استجابتك لدعوآتنآ يآ رب . .

----------


## رزّوووه

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## حنان الحمدان

الله يثيبك ولا يحرمك الاجر ويجعله بميزااان اعمالك ووالديك 

اللهم اعنا على طاعتك وحسن عبادتك 

اللهم اميييييييييييييين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

اللهم أمين

جزاكم الله الجنة 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم حصة 200

يآ رب مآلنآ سوآااك لـآ تحرمنآ من لذهـ استجابتك لدعوآتنآ يآ رب . .

----------


## أم حصة 200

اللهم صلى وسلم ع سيدنا محمد

----------


## بنتـ DXB

قيام الليل :

من وصف قيامه صلّ الله عليه وسلم:

جاء رجل إلى السيدة عائشة، فقال: يا أم المؤمنين أخبريني عن أعجب ما رأيتِ منْ رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالتْ: "وأيُّ أمرِهِ لَمْ يكنْ عجبًا، أتانِي مرَّةً فدخلَ معي باللّحافِ (الغطاء الذِي يقي البردَ في الشِّتاءِ) ثمَّ قال لي: "دعيني أتعبَّدُ ربِّي ساعةً". فقلتُ لهُ: أحبُّ قربك وأوثرُ هواكَ. فقامَ يصلِّي، فبكَى، فكثرتْ دموعُهُ حتَّى رأيتُ دموعَهُ تبلُّ صدرَهُ، ثمَّ رجعَ فبكى، ثمَّ سجدَ فبكَى، فمَا زالَ كذلكَ حتى طلعَ الفجرُ.

فأتاهُ بلالٌ يؤذِنُهُ بالصَّلاةِ، فرآهُ يبكي؛ فقالَ له: مَا يُبكيكَ يا رسولَ اللهِ؟ فقالَ: "وكيف لا أبكي يَا بلالُ وقدْ نزلتْ عليَّ اللَّيلةَ هذهِ الآيةُ: {إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لآيَاتٍ لأُوْلِي الألْبَابِ * الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَىَ جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُونَ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}.

♥ ♥
صلوا علي حبيبكم وإعملوا بسنته لتفوزوا بشفاعته

إخوتي لا تنسوا بارك الله فيكم ركعتين و الناس نيام .. تفتح لكم ابواب الرحمن ...
قيام الليل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سيدة الشمال

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات المؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إنآ نسألك حسسن آلخآتمهـ . .

----------


## gog

يآ رب مآلنآ سوآااك لـآ تحرمنآ من لذهـ استجابتك لدعوآتنآ يآ رب . .

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله~~~

----------


## قارورة العسل



----------


## بشــائر الخير

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله~~

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن آلخاتمه . .

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم\

----------


## بشــائر الخير

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~~

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل~

----------


## سعاد م

استغفر الله انا ما اصلي قيام الليل بس ان شاء الله 
من الشهر اليديد راااح اتعود اصليهااااااا

----------


## ~بنت الخليج~

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم ..

اللهم لك الحمد على نعمك وفضلك وجودك وكرمك وان جعلتنا مسلمين موحدين ..

صلاة الليل احبتي ..

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته..
استغفر الله عدد ماخلق في السماء استغفر الله عدد ما خلق في الارض استغفر الله عدد مابين ذالك استغفر الله عدد ماهو خالق ....

----------


## ~بنت الخليج~

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم ..

اللهم لك الحمد على نعمك وفضلك وجودك وكرمك وان جعلتنا مسلمين موحدين ..

صلاة الليل احبتي ..

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته..
استغفر الله عدد ماخلق في السماء استغفر الله عدد ما خلق في الارض استغفر الله عدد مابين ذالك استغفر الله عدد ماهو خالق ....

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت الغني ونحن الفقراء اليك اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع..

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

استغفر الله العظيم 
مشكورة اختي و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك لي ولجميع آلمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات حسسن

الخااتمهـ . .~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت الغني ونحن الفقراء اليك اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

----------


## بشــائر الخير

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لااله الا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب اليك

أسالك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت ورحمتك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعد الإبتلاء أن لاتبق لي هما ولا حزنا ولاضيقا ولاسقما الإفرجته

----------


## MEAN-GIRL

:Sob7an:

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآلله يآ ربي مآلنآ سوآك فأعطني وأعطي جمييع آلمسلمين كل ما نتمناهـ . .

----------


## مروى24

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## سعاد م

ان شاء الله بعد كمن اسبوع راح اعود نفسي اصلي قيام الليل

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ام رولا

لا اله الا الله محمدرسول الله
لاحول ولا قوة الا ب الله العلي العظيم
لا اله الآانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان. الله وبحمده عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل...

----------


## الطفولة

للإله الا انت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## Em Wesam

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## ام رولا

استغفرالله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والموات الي يوم الدين

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## مناتي حياتي

الله يوفقج ويوفقنا اجمعين يارب ..

----------


## Heyam Y

خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشتاء والورق يتهافت فأخذ بغصن من شجرة، قال: فجعل ذلك الورق يتهافت، فقال يا أبا ذر، قلت: لبيك يا رسول الله، قال:” إن العبد المسلم ليصلي الصلاة يريد بها وجه الله فتهافت عنه ذنوبه كما تهافت هذا الورق عن هذه الشجرة”حديث حسن،صحيح الترغيب  :27:   :27:   :27:

----------


## بشــائر الخير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## الاسطوره

جزاك الله خير

----------


## #مياسه#

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## لملوم

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## MEAN-GIRL



----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## وام

لا اله الا الله محمدرسول الله
لاحول ولا قوة الا ب الله العلي العظيم
لا اله الآانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان. الله وبحمده عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## اموره دبي

لا اله الا الله محمدرسول الله
لاحول ولا قوة الا ب الله العلي العظيم
لا اله الآانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان. الله وبحمده عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

يارزاق افتح على ابواب رزقك

----------


## بشــائر الخير

الله أكبر ..لا اله الا الله ...الحمدالله رب العالمين

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## تولنا يارب.

الا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## تولنا يارب.

الا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## ح ـوؤور

يآ رب أنت تعلم خيري من شري وشري من خيري فأعطني طريق الخير كله واصرف عني طريق الشر كلهـ . .~

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر مماتتمنين 
يا رب ازور بيتك الحرام وتغفر لي فيه وترحمني وانت خير الراحمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم...

----------


## ‏آلغ ـلآ كلهـ

لا اله الا الله محمدرسول الله
لاحول ولا قوة الا ب الله العلي العظيم
لا اله الآانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان. الله وبحمده عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسسألك حسسسسن الخآتمهـ . .~

----------


## منة1

بارك ربي فيك 

وجعل موضوعك هذا في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## MAJIDA

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ‏آلغ ـلآ كلهـ

لا اله الا الله محمدرسول الله
لاحول ولا قوة الا ب الله العلي العظيم
لا اله الآانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان. الله وبحمده عددخلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ح ـوؤور

آللهم إني أسألك حسسن الخاتمهـ . .

----------


## بشــائر الخير

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة يارب لي ولكم يارب ولجميع المسلمين

يارب يارب يارب

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## الطفولة

لا اله الا الله سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ^منايا^

اب اب اب وراانا قيام ^^

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## قارورة العسل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## يالله أحبك

جزاكم الله خيرا ...!

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## MAJIDA

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ملكان

يزاج اللّه خير

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يكتب لكن الاجر أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

جزاكم الله الجنة 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## munamoor

اخر رفع للموضوع ١/٤ 
ليش ؟!؟!

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## يالله أحبك

يزاكم الله للى تقوم قيام الليل تدعيلى فديتكم والله ..~
يالله يا كريم ترفق بحالى وحال خواتى وترزقنا جميع يالله ..~!

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جمعة مباركة بارك الله فيكم اخواتي وأجركن عند ربنا عظيم

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## { رونق دبـي }

ربي يرفع مقاماتنا دنيا وآخرة إن شااء الله

وربي يزيدنا قرب منه ، فما خاب من اختار قربه


دعواتكن بنات ربي يهدي أخويه للصراط المستقيم ويزيل الغفلة عن قلبه ، ويرفع الظلم عن أهلي ويسخرهم لي


للأسف ما عليه صلاة ، ويشهد الله شكثر أدعي لبنات المنتدى من غير استثناء ،

عسى ربي يبلغ كل وحدة ماردها يااا رب

----------


## MAJIDA

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ... مشكورة اختي

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه..

----------


## flower111

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## بشــائر الخير

جزاك الله الجنة 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## {"البريسم"}

الله ييزيج خير

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## فتاه صابره

لا اله الا الله محمد رسووووووول الله

----------


## يالله أحبك

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...~!

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## فتاه صابره

لا اله الا الله محمد رسوول الله

----------


## بشــائر الخير

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله ~

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله~

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يجمعنا فيكم بجنة الفردوس سا اخواتي ويثبتنا جميعاً على صلاة القيام وصلاة الفجر وجميع الصلوات والنوافل انه على ما يشاء قدير 
جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## شماني العوامر

ربي يثبتنآ على طآعته ..

----------


## بشــائر الخير

جزاكم الله الجنة يارب

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*اللهم ثبتنا على طاعتك*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*استغفر الله العظيم*

----------


## مندوبة جدة

يجزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## سيدة الشمال

اللهم فرج همي ويسر امري وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي وارزقني من حيث لااحتسب يارب العالمين
بارك الله فيك اختي الغالية وجزاك الله عنا وعن امة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير جزاء

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله*

----------


## ام عليا 11

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*لا إله إلا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*استغفر الله*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## أمي الحبيبه

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيى ويميت وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## مناتي حياتي

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## {"البريسم"}

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## أم فلونه

جزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله وبحمده
*

----------


## ام رولا

لا اله الأالله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمدوهوعلى كل شي قدير
سبحان الله والحمدالله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

استغفرالله واتوب اليه

----------


## munamoor

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*لا إله إلا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## miss.gazalah

استغفرالله واتوب اليه
استغفرالله واتوب اليه
استغفرالله واتوب اليه

----------


## ام رولا

لا إله إلا الله سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سعاد م

للرفع .....

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## الــغــيره

الله يجزاج خير 
الله يوفقج ويوفقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله*

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

سبحان الله

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله*

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*لا إله إلا الله
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## بشــائر الخير

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله~~

----------


## يالله أحبك

حسبنا لله ونعم الوكيل ..~!

----------


## بشــائر الخير

الله أكبر~

----------


## جورى

يزاج الله كل خير 

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات 
والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أم زمرده

الله يسعدك

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله*

----------


## الدنيا كلها

الله اكبر

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*ربي اغفر لي و اعف عني و ارزقني و ارحمني برحمتك يا رب العالمين*

----------


## امراه

لحمدلله

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله*

----------


## لحظة حزن

> الحين الساعه 1 ونص ان شاء الله ربي يجيب دعوات كل المسلمين والمسلمات . كل عام وانتم بخير ربي أني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا واللآخره اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافيه والمعافاة الدائمة في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي وأعوذ بعظمتك ان أغتال من تحتي..
> 
> 
> اللهم أهدي لي زوجي وزده حبا لي وتعلقا بي وثبت قلبه على دينك اللهم اجعله من المتقين ومن المصلين والذاكرين لك في كل وقت وحين وكل أزواج المسلمات.
> 
> اللهم احفظ لي عيالي من كل شر وعيال المسلمين واجعلهم ابناء بارين معافين للمتقين امام يارب العالمين.
> 
> اللهم أرزق خواتي وأخواني المسلمين والمسلمات ازواج وزوجات صالحات دينات تقيات اللهم امين .
> 
> ...


اللهم اميين

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## munamoor

*يا رب تغفر لا بونا الشيخ زايد و تغفر لأسد من اسود السنة الامير نايف 



*

----------


## دهن_العود

سبحان الله وبحمده
عدد خلقه 
ورضا نفسه 
وزنه عرشه 
ومداد كلماته

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

> *يا رب تغفر لا بونا الشيخ زايد و تغفر لأسد من اسود السنة الامير نايف 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*آآآمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## ^منايا^

اب اب 

قيااام يا بنااات

يالله شدوا الهمه

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*الللهم اغفر لي و اعف عني و ارحمني و ارزقني*

----------


## قهوة 2012

جزاكي الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------

